# My new 100 gal. in cycle



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

Here are pics of my new 100 gal. i just got for xmas. I just picked up the lights yesterday and should have some plants in there by next weekend. As i add to it, i'll post more pics. Should have some ranhas in there in about 3-4 weeks.









The tank is still a little bit cloudy.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

what are the dimensions?

nice looking tank by the way.


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

demensions are 72x18x17. I'm planning on putting 3 caribe, 1 piraya, and 1 tern in there.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

theycallmevirg said:


> demensions are 72x18x17. I'm planning on putting 3 caribe, 1 piraya, and 1 tern in there.
> [snapback]847035[/snapback]​


Might want to change ure sig then too :nod: 
Very nice too! Good looking tank!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

That`s one hell of a tank!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice tank :nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

love that tank
take more pics when it clears up


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

i really like the look of short wide tanks like that


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

put a mixed shoal.just a suggestion.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

oh ya,nice tank.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

look like its going to be an awesome tank, good luck


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks everyone!


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Damn, those dimensions rock. I like the look of the long tank thats not too high.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Mighty nice looking tank there Virg


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great tank


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

freakin sweet tank


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

You might want to get rid of some of thoes goldfish, their bioload can wreak havok on new cycling tanks.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> You might want to get rid of some of thoes goldfish, their bioload can wreak havok on new cycling tanks.
> [snapback]849625[/snapback]​


I thought that goldfish HELPED to cycle the tank quicker. wtf I'm confused


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i would think goldfish are a good fish to cycle with, seeing as there crap is high in amonia, and they crap alot.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice tank. Might want to consider a powerhead once you get the P's


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice tank. CONGRATES on the new tank. cant wait to see it with p's.


----------

